# Power Electronics Review



## sam314159 (Feb 21, 2011)

I went through the NCEES sample exam and I feel pretty comfortable with most topics except power electronics. I am probably struggling with it since I rarely use it at work.

Can anyone think of a decent reference to help me brush up on the topic?


----------



## cableguy (Feb 21, 2011)

May seem campy, but this will help (it did for me):

http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/vol_3/chpt_3/4.html

Honestly, lots of good info there about peak detectors, clampers, clippers, rectifiers, multipliers, etc. Read through all those sections. Heck, print 'em out and bring 'em with you. By digging in to those circuits, you'll be able to quickly identify what type of circuit you're dealing with and you'll know about what it should do.


----------



## dianevp (Feb 21, 2011)

Campy, what ever works! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sam314159 (Feb 22, 2011)

That's great, thanks Cable!


----------

